# Orthostatic hypotension



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

Anybody else have this?

I won't have it at all for months, then boom.  One time after another.  I nearly fell on the floor in a cafe yesterday after I got up too quickly and all the blood stayed in my legs.  Doctor says it's not a big deal unless it happens all the time and I actually pass out.  But sometimes I get up and start walking to another room and have to sit on the floor to keep from falling down.  My legs turn into jelly and my head feels light. 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/orthostatic-hypotension/basics/definition/con-20031255


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow...Annie, this sounds serious, please take care.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

It's not serious... unless of course you fall and hit your head on something.   Just get up very slowly and give your blood vessels time to constrict enough to force the blood out of your lower extremities..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks.  It's funny though how I mostly get up the same way, and sometimes I get it but most of the time I don't.  

Well, at least I never have to worry about high BP.  It used to be too low, and now it's normal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

Blood pressure is funny...   There can also be what they call "relative hypotension... or relative hypertension"..    In other words.. a person's body gets used to a certain blood pressure...   any variance can cause symptoms.    So if someone has adjusted to a BP of 140/90... and then suddenly it dips to 120/80 they can feel symptomatic even though 120/80 is considered perfectly normal..


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

I am really sorry that you have this 'problem' Ameriscot.
That must be a worry.
I feel that your blood pressure being normal must be a good sign though.

I wish you well, and I hope that the people looking after you can come up with the right answers soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

Ta, Booze.  

My BP used to always be about 110/60.  Now it's normally 120/70 or sometimes 80.  I've had surgery twice and both times I had to stay in recovery extra time because they couldn't get my BP back up.  

Yesterday's episode scared me because I was sitting in a cafe having tea and had been there nearly half an hour.  I got up a bit too quickly and when I started to walk I dropped my backpack as I had no grip.  I should have sat back down but continued to walk out the door and stopped and held on to the wall.  I need to be more careful next time.  If I had fallen to the floor they likely would have called an ambulance!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm just wondering if anyone else here has this problem?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 16, 2015)

I've had that occasionally.  It usually happens in the shower when I'm washing my hair.  My theory is I'm holding my breath, hot water on the head, heavy steamy air, and my eyes are closed. I *almost* pass out, but now I can tell when it's coming sooner and have time to just sit down on the seat in the shower.  I do feel light-headed if I get up too fast after my head is down low, like doing something on the floor while I'm sitting in a chair.   My bp has always been on the low side, too, around 90/60 approx.  I mentioned it to the doctor once and he seemed to think it was significant, and that we ought to figure out what caused it, but he never followed up on it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I've had that occasionally.  It usually happens in the shower when I'm washing my hair.  My theory is I'm holding my breath, hot water on the head, heavy steamy air, and my eyes are closed. I *almost* pass out, but now I can tell when it's coming sooner and have time to just sit down on the seat in the shower.  I do feel light-headed if I get up too fast after my head is down low, like doing something on the floor while I'm sitting in a chair.   My bp has always been on the low side, too, around 90/60 approx.  I mentioned it to the doctor once and he seemed to think it was significant, and that we ought to figure out what caused it, but he never followed up on it.



Mine said don't worry about it, just get up slower.  But he said if it happens too often and I actually pass out, come back in.

That is really low BP Nancy.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I've had that occasionally.  It usually happens in the shower when I'm washing my hair.  My theory is I'm holding my breath, hot water on the head, heavy steamy air, and my eyes are closed. I *almost* pass out, but now I can tell when it's coming sooner and have time to just sit down on the seat in the shower.  I do feel light-headed if I get up too fast after my head is down low, like doing something on the floor while I'm sitting in a chair.   My bp has always been on the low side, too, around 90/60 approx.  I mentioned it to the doctor once and he seemed to think it was significant, and that we ought to figure out what caused it, but he never followed up on it.



Well me know nothing you understand Nancy, but if I were you I would get that followed up.
90/60 seems far too low for me.
What is your pulse rate?
I do know that a low BP combined with a high pulse rate (over 80) can lead to a stroke.
Having only months ago having had heart surgery, I know this!
I think!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't have it Ameriscot, but it does sound serious, I hope it happens less in the future or not at all, please take care.


----------



## ndynt (Oct 16, 2015)

I have it all the time....have had it since I was in my 40-50's, Annie.  I automatically pause when standing up, until my circulation can adjust to the change in position.  Have passed out, when I disregarded the caution of pausing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't have it Ameriscot, but it does sound serious, I hope it happens less in the future or not at all, please take care.



Thanks SB.  Will do.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I have it all the time....have had it since I was in my 40-50's, Annie.  I automatically pause when standing up, until my circulation can adjust to the change in position.  Have passed out, when I disregarded the caution of pausing.



I'll try to remember to do that, Nona.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

I have had similar symptoms Annie.  Of course I am a lot older than you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have had similar symptoms Annie.  Of course I am a lot older than you.



A wee bit older, Jim.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2015)

I've read that it is fairly common -- I've had it once or twice, especially when drastically changing positions.  Doc said nothing to worry about.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 4, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> My bp has always been on the low side, too, around 90/60 approx.



 I meant 100/60.

I know this is an old post, but something triggered my memory yesterday that I said this wrong, and I couldn't stand leaving it that way.  OCPD?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I meant 100/60.
> 
> I know this is an old post, but something triggered my memory yesterday that I said this wrong, and I couldn't stand leaving it that way.  OCPD?



That sounds much better!


----------

